# I want it.



## donkey too (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Luckheart (May 19, 2014)

Imagine turning up at a CC site with that!


----------



## phillybarbour (May 20, 2014)

Now that is cool!


----------



## Wayne (May 20, 2014)

That is uber cool or even cooler than penguin pee


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 21, 2014)

...and the ground clearance is.....??? :lol-053:


----------



## Luckheart (May 21, 2014)

mariesnowgoose said:


> ...and the ground clearance is.....??? :lol-053:



no one can see you drop your grey waste


----------



## Rodeo (May 21, 2014)

Love it! That is awesome!


----------



## Robmac (May 21, 2014)

I want one of these;

UNIMOG 404 DIESEL, EXPEDITION CAMPER / SUPPORT VEHICLE, OVERLAND 4WD VEHICLE | eBay


----------



## Older Gurna (May 27, 2014)

Rob,One of those turned up when We were parked up at Dunwich a couple of Years ago...The Blokes were going Night Fishing....I was disappointed when when I realised that They were leaving it in the Car Park & not taking it 'up & over' onto the Beach!


....Oh...Jo, She say 'No!'


----------



## merc the berc (Jun 9, 2014)

Mental. just mental....

I want one....:heart:


----------

